
Fast as Fuck Django, Part 1: Using a Profiler - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/fast-as-fuck-django-part-1-using-a-profiler/
======
jc4p
Doesn't Django Debug Toolbar bring in itself into AJAX calls if you simply
wrap the results in a <body> element?

------
xster
Great article but that server's DEBUG is left on and some forms don't have the
CSRF tag...

